# Aquascaper complete liquid plant food



## Ted Lott (28 Mar 2019)

Hi guys.

Ive started using the Aquascaper complete liquid plant food by George Farmer. Does anyone know of a list of ingredients? specifically does it contain iron? trying to get nice red colours on H'ra etc but not sure if it has sufficient amounts of iron or should i get a seperate iron fert?

Thanks


----------



## Zeus. (28 Mar 2019)

Ted Lott said:


> trying to get nice red colours on H'ra etc



It may be not iron you need but more intense light. The red in a lot of plants redness is due to high light levels whilst in other is due to shortages in says No3  so you cut back on the specific nutrient to get the right colour. 
My H'ra responds quite well to intense light once it reaches the the upper parts of the tank, downside is it grows faster in the intense light so you have to cut it back or up root it cut off the lower stem and replant. Uprooting and cutting the lower stem off keeps the plant looking healthy and in good colour ie RED


----------



## Ted Lott (28 Mar 2019)

Brilliant thanks for the tips! appreciate it.


----------



## Zeus. (29 Mar 2019)

But as a side caution with intense light. If your CO2 isn't stable, or the flow in the tank isn't good enough you may end up with lots of algea, BBA, Staghorn etc. There's a fine line between intense light and too much and each tank is different.


----------

